# Dog won't get up after surgery



## TF1708 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi, my 10yr rottie had a mass & her spleen removed on Friday afternoon and was sent home that evening, she just laid down as soon as she got in an didn't move until 12pm next day where I had to pull her up to go outside for a wee, since then she hasn't not moved an couldn't stand up to go for a wee so wee'd where she lay. Should I be worried or give her time? She is eating an drinking ok.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd be giving the vet a call, just to talk it through and put your mind at rest.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It is major surgery and she is probably very sore. If she seems well in herself and is eating and drinking and you can get her outside for a wee I would not be too worried. If she really cannot get up rather than preferring not to I would be more concerned. You could always give your vet a ring about it or if you think it is just pain related you could wait till the morning. Were you given pain killers for her and do you have an appointment for a check up tomorrow. On balance if she was mine and really could not get up I would be discussing it with the vet. If she just was reluctant to get up I would leave it till the morning.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree there's a big difference in not wanting to get up and not actually being able to get up - if the latter, I'd be phoning the vet for advice


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Dogs are generally very lethargic for up to 24hrs after a general anaesthetic, if she's not up & about pretty much as normal after that then you need to consult your vet.


----------



## TF1708 (Jul 17, 2016)

Shes on paracetamol & tramadol and anti biotics from the operation. She is reluctant to get up but at the same time she has tried to get up an her hind legs don't seem to want to function. I have been massaging her legs an I know she can feel them, jus not sure if she is strong enough, I rang the vet yesterday an they said to give her time, but will ring again In the morning as it would be 3 days without any walking in her Jus worry about her


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

She may well just be stiff and had the stuffing knocked out of her by the surgery. However, given the nature of the surgery she had, I'd want to make sure she's not bleeding internally. Please speak to the vet again if you are very worried.


----------



## TF1708 (Jul 17, 2016)

Does this look like it's healing ok? It's more red today but this that from bruising?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

TF1708 said:


> Does this look like it's healing ok? It's more red today but this that from bruising?


One expects some redness in a healing wound, but your vet or vet nurse is placed to make these assessments, not us over the internet.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Have you phoned your vet?


----------



## TF1708 (Jul 17, 2016)

Just tried but no answer , have left a message but will ring back again as I'm worrying a bit too much. Thanks for everyone's comments. Just hate seeing her like this


----------



## TF1708 (Jul 17, 2016)

Vet has advised to cut down on her tramadol as this could be affecting her to get her strength up, he's not worried about the redness yet. But said to call back tomorrow if no improvement. Fingers crossed she gets stronger


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope she will be feeling better and more responsive soon.


----------

